# Environmental factors affecting testosterone levels include:



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Not the best source in the world but interesting..(zinc/vit D) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Testosterone#Ethnic_differences

Environmental factors affecting testosterone levels include:


Weight loss makes fat men more masculine. Fat cells synthesise the enzyme aromatase which converts testosterone, the male sex hormone, into estradiol, the female sex hormone.[75]

The hormone vitamin D in levels of 400-1000 IU (10-25 mcg) raise testosterone level.[76]


Zinc deficiency lowers testosterone levels[77] but over supplementation has no effect on serum testosterone.[78]

Magnesium raise free testosterone according to studies.

Implicit power motivation[clarification needed] predicts an increased testosterone release in men.[79]

Aging reduces testosterone release.[80]


Hypogonadism

Sleep (REM dream) increases nocturnal testosterone levels.[81]


Resistance training increases testosterone levels,[82] however, in older men, that increase can be avoided by protein ingestion.[83]


Licorice. The active ingredient in licorice root, glycyrrhizinic acid has been linked to small, clinically non-significant decreases in testosterone levels.[84] In contrast, a more recent study found that licorice administration produced a substantial testosterone decrease in a small, female-only sample.[85]

Natural or man-made antiandrogens including spearmint tea reduce testosterone levels.[86][87][88]


----------

